# old Briggs & Stratton



## Danz (Aug 12, 2005)

I recently was given a 67 Briggs & stratton mower in an old Maasey ferguson Lawn tractor. the model number is 100902 type number is 0159-04 and the date code is 6705111. It is a MF-24s, yellow and you kind of sit over the engine. It starts well and then dies. Geoernor problems i guess or carb.
Which manual covers this old a model and where is a good place to get one (in Canada if possible)? Would a collectoer be interested? It is in remarkable condition and all original, even the seat in in good shape. Where would I begin to look for a buyer? Thanks for any info!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The problem with the engine is most likely a combination of gummed up carb and low compression. You should probably get a compression gage and check the engine out to see what the compression reading is...it should be about 90psi or better to run decent. If the compression is low, it is probably due to the valves being out of spec.

I aquired a 1970 B&S engine on an old Montgomery Ward compost shredder (picture) last year because the owner said it was shot. I could get it to crank, but it was very hard to keep it running. I checked the compression on it and it was only reading about 45psi. I pulled the head off and reset the valve clearance, then put everything back together. After that the compression was over 100psi so I went ahead and rebuilt the carb, changed the oil, and installed a new plug and filter. Now the engine will crank on the 2nd pull every time so I gave it to a friend of mine and he has been using the heck out of it.

Just goes to show you, an old engine doesn't necessarily mean a worn out engine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

exactly, old engine doesn't mean dead. as for the engine manual alone, go to the briggs website....


----------



## Danz (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks i figured it just needed some work. The guy that gave it to me was dumping it for scrap cause he broke the pull cord. Could really use a manual though. Thanks for the info


----------



## Danz (Aug 12, 2005)

checked out the site but the manuals don't include this specific model. Does the antique manual cover 1967?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if its the correct engine, and engine shroud, its will cover (just the owners manual and parts list) of yours and a couple others. it isn't real specific to just one engine.


----------

